# Worst State to Hitch Through?



## 40 Hands

So my experiences in long distance hitching with strangers isnt that long yet (but my how thats rapidly changing). Either or ive been told kansas is one of the hardest places to get through and its almost worth going north to nebraska. Any input advice stories or side effects are welcome. I think this should be a good thread to add to the bunch.


----------



## 40 Hands

Hitched Missouri in a couple hours so im gonna say the 44 is pretty friendly, id recommend it atleast.


----------



## Sc0ut

utah. nebraska. arkansas.


----------



## 40 Hands

Damn so your telling me i should hit vegas before SLC??? Only way i leave vegas is when ive one upped the hangover.... godamnit im goin to jail.... ....prolly several times..... lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2626

arkansas was easy even for two people. ohio was one state me and my buddy had to walk the highway at night a lot.


----------



## ped

Thorazine


----------



## Deleted member 2626

haha Whats throazine have to do with this thread. Its a drug used for schizophrenia


----------



## zephyr23

i would say alabama or GA


----------



## smellsea

nebraska/iowa


----------



## Kim Chee

I'll second Utah.
Hitchhiking also sucks in Wa. state


----------



## ipoPua

florida's the worst ive had, but ive only done the east coast yet


----------



## Mongo

Iowa and Nebraska is pretty slow moving but not the shittiest the worst to me is probably new jersey.


----------



## daveycrockett

Tatanka said:


> haha Whats throazine have to do with this thread. Its a drug used for schizophrenia


what state?


----------



## daveycrockett

daveycrockett said:


> what state?


which?
me it s alalbama


----------



## anotheridiot

Nebraska and Ohio.


----------



## Pheonix

Don't let Cali Hwy Patrol catch you walking the interstate. I always had hard times going thru Chicago so much that I found a way to avoid it all together. I just got harassed by Nebraska highway patrol for being broke down on the side on the interstate so I can easily see them harassing hitchhikers too.


----------



## bryanpaul

the strech of I-10 in florida between jacksonville and pensacola sux..... not a whole lot of anything along that route.....just podunk towns and people in general seem sick of seeing hitchhikers and tramps....


----------



## NMNM

me and my dude had a shitty couple of days in TN. between nash and mempho.


----------



## Dmac

nebraska and iowa.


----------



## 1544c

Iowa ain't too bad as long as you stick to the highways. the interstates in iowa suck but if hitch from a good Exit you can get a ride the whole way across. Iowa is shitty but i don't believe it's the shittiest.
Texas sucks ass to hitch through, but i've only done that once and i was with 2 other guys... it was slow going.
my least favorite state to hitch through would be Alabama


----------



## 40 Hands

1544c said:


> Iowa ain't too bad as long as you stick to the highways. the interstates in iowa suck but if hitch from a good Exit you can get a ride the whole way across.


 
My friend always hits the truck stops and asks semi truckers for rides. Note he usually travels alone with about zero gear (clothes on his back, a hobo tool, sharpie, and bic lighter). But he says he always flys through Iowa like lightning.



ipoPua said:


> florida's the worst ive had, but ive only done the east coast yet


 
He also recommends flying a sign with a basic drawing of a truck and an arrow pointed at the bed of it. Got him up and down the FL coast, and me across MO after rockin a sign for under 10 min twice.


----------



## Nikki

texas-without a cowboy hat
new mexico-highway 64 only had about one car drive by every hour

pretty much the whole east coast-unless you liike super christians that trip when they hear that your not carrying around a bible. (fuck that, shits too heavy!)


----------



## Nikki

anotheridiot said:


> Nebraska and Ohio.


 
ohio wasn't bad for me and my old man. going through amish country sucked though. the bastards wouldn't pick us up in their buggies!
still a good time though


----------



## baconrind

Illinois is full of grumpy assholes, Ohio is full of idiots, and Tennessee is just long and contains the city of Lebanon.


----------



## RockerBilly

England for sure. Don't ever hitch in England 

Scotland's cool for hitching though.


----------



## Pheonix

baconrind said:


> Illinois is full of grumpy assholes, Ohio is full of idiots, and Tennessee is just long and contains the city of Lebanon.


 
I've watched tons of people get rides in Lebanon flying a sign at the truck stop across the street from the outlet mall while I was bank rolling a panhandling sign at the ramp, even got offered a job working in the tobacco fields. OH is full of idiots but I always got rides pretty easy for those idiots. I've noticed the assholes in IL are concentrated in Chicago and East Saint Louis. But hell maybe I do good in states like these cause I look more like a redneck hobo then a punk rock hobo.


----------



## daveycrockett

baconrind said:


> Illinois is full of grumpy assholes, Ohio is full of idiots, and Tennessee is just long and contains the city of Lebanon.


 lebanon?


----------



## Avog0dro

Florida, and West Texas by far, I don't care how cool you are Texas hates you, and FL everyone thinks their shit doesn't stink and the whole state is owned by Yuppie Snow birds from MI, that hate street-cats because they have to put up with Detroit, Save yourself time and heartache and stay out of these spots unless you have a hotshot through. Bama and midwest get a bad-rap, just don't where skinny jeans through those spots and you won't get harassed. Long as you don't get off the main roads in the south east and mid-west. You shouldn't have to many problems


----------



## lilith

nebraska's p rough. then again, i'm in omaha. i just need to 'look normal' before i try again.


----------



## meathook

i can't decide whether georgia or indiana is the worst... i was in indiana for 5 days total, but at least i was moving a little bit every day. i was just stuck in a shitty suburb of atlanta for 3 days until i was picked up and housed up today by a retired traveler... probably georgia. at least indiana folk will kick it down if they're not willing to give you a ride.

so actually, georgia. fuck georgia.


----------



## Johnny P

I don't hitch much but when I've had to I do pretty well, except in Florida and California The only place in Cali I get picked up is on the 101 and the 299. Everywhere else is tough. Fuck hitchhiking!


----------



## Doobie_D

40 Hands said:


> He also recommends flying a sign with a basic drawing of a truck and an arrow pointed at the bed of it. Got him up and down the FL coast, and me across MO after rockin a sign for under 10 min twice.


 
Thats an awesome idea. I got cut out at the new FEC Titusville IM facility on my way to Miami and decided to just hitch the 1 down. I got a total of 12 rides to get there and 9 of them were back of the truck rides. The first guy that pulled over refused to roll his window down or talk to me he just pointed at the back of his truck (which was a flat bed that had no railings of any kind) and then pointed south on the highway. Against my better judgment i took the ride. It turned out aight. Got down the road.


----------



## GuerrillaLorax

NY and Florida.


----------



## nameless

this highway north outta tallahassee, florida into southern georgia where all you see is cowfields for daaaaays...took 2 days of walking along that highway to get picked up, me and my buddy just started laying down on the side of the road til someone stopped, seems like nothing but religious freaks and people who think they've seen bigfoot lol..after that i met some train kids in nashville and never looked back to hitching


----------



## wokofshame

Interesting to see folk's choices...I would completely agree with West Texas and Missouri...espec the non-interstate 4-lanes. 
Never had a problem in FL but have only been down 3 times really plus another to jax. Places like ATL and Chicagoland suck b/c people are rightly scared of wackos ready to pull a hannibal lecter on them...they really are out there.
California seems to be every hitcher's destination but I fucking despise the place. The 99 and 101 blow a dick, there are more cops than at the donut shop in Hell, completely no one will pick you up on I-10/anywhere near the border, good luck getting thru STOCKTON lol. 
Also, South Texas aka Brownsville. Just don't go. There is no reason and never will be


----------



## Pheonix

MURT said:


> good luck getting thru STOCKTON lol.


 
I found the best way to go north is to take the bus to Lodi Walmart and walk a mile to the truck stop on I-5, according to the graffiti on back of the sign at the ramp many people had a hard time here too. But I got a ride in an hour to Red Bluff around 150 - 200 miles north. Also Amtrak to Oakland and SF is only $10 thou panhandling in Stockton sucks, I'd try the new Walmart in the rich northwest corner of the city.


----------



## wokofshame

Huh wow good info. Hopping north can be pretty darn tricky.
I've never taken the ACE train to Fremont/San Jose but it's probably in my future sometime, I believe you mean ACE b/c amtrak is significantly more. 
I just generally hate the insular attitudes of people in California, I find it the least "down-home" or friendly state anywhere. Also, all the fucking laws are ridiculous. Three strikes and your out, age of consent 18, all the gun laws, fireworks laws, registering a car, etc. Plus don't really like sunshine


----------



## billyriot

I've been seeing a lot of Nebraska here, I didn't really have that much trouble getting through. I mean, I got ticketed in North Platte coming off a train, but by the same time the next day I was into Iowa and already on my way to Chicago. But then again, hitchhiking is all hit or miss.

Texas though, was my hardest hitch by far; probably had to do with my being a non-White citizen, but it took me nearly a week to make the relatively short trip from Ft. Worth to Austin. I guess they really, really don't like hitchers in that area.


----------



## nameless

im white and the 35 still sucked for hitching, from austin to waco, hopped a train to ft. worth then started hitching north on the 35 again, another shitty trip all the way to OKC...nothing but redneck assholes in texas, fuck that state


----------



## iHaveRabiez

I've heard a lot of bad shit about hitching in Indiana, although never have myself. Nothin' but rednecks and thugs here as well. I actually just saw a traveler about 2 weeks ago getting harassed by the pigs, I think he was by himself too, and that asshole still called for back-up. It was definitely a bad spot though.. right by a state police post and shit. I didn't stick around to see what happened, but I wish I could have got there before the cops did, I would've at least taken him to a better exit.


----------



## aliciaandthebear

only ever hitched on the east coast, but virginia is pretty terrible. there are signs all up on the on ramp that say pedestrians prohibited and signs with thumbs with X's through them. a friend and i tried to hitch up on 81, walked onto the interstate, and literally right after we stick out our thumbs a state trooper pulls us over.


----------



## wanderlustmisfit

New Jersey's worst place to hitchhike, compared with the rest of the world cus everyplace there is suburbia and no one's ever seen a hitchhiker in nj.


----------



## The Rev Kaptain Black

Stuck in kansas right now couldnt get even picked up until i made a sign that said JESUS WOULD STOP and then bam but still only halfway


----------



## Alex shumate

nebraska was deffinatly a challenge but got through va is difficult now that they have made it illegal for the most part


----------



## Ravenhood

In general I found hitchhiking through the States to be quite more difficult than hitchhiking through Canada. As for the States, my toughest luck was in South East California, trying to make it to B.C. We kept passing through bland dirty cities and getting pulled over by cops, then driven to truck stops that wanted nothing to do with us so we were stuck on several occasions. Doesn't help that it was cold and rained a lot. Eventually we made it to Sacramento which was pretty cool. I'd have to give the West coast of California a try, but screw ever trying to go through the South East again!


----------



## Blackout

every were
i really hate hitch hikeing but you have to do it 
texas sucks to hitch NM,GA,AL,LA,FL,KT,OHIO,CO
i try to ride trains much as possible i look like shit and smell 
people tend to get scared of me they see my tats and dont want me in there car
one time i held a sighn up that said hail satan 666 and it worked


----------



## Johnny P

I see Ohio a lot here and I am gonna have to agree. Highway patrol threatened to arrest me if they saw me hitching again, either walking the interstate or thumbing on the on ramp. It's taken me 2 days to get 55 miles. Worse than Texas that's for sure. Fuck Ohio!


----------



## spoorprint

Michigan.
Seems to me the east is consistantly harded than the west.


----------



## daveycrockett

wanderlustmisfit said:


> New Jersey's worst place to hitchhike, compared with the rest of the world cus everyplace there is suburbia and no one's ever seen a hitchhiker in nj.


what? where are YOU from?


----------



## Mongo

Ravenhood said:


> In general I found hitchhiking through the States to be quite more difficult than hitchhiking through Canada. As for the States, my toughest luck was in South East California


 
I'm born and raised in northern california and I went thru south east california last year. I don't know if it's just the sun in the desert making them pricks like New Jersey people but fuck that shit. I had an old man come up to me and my girlfriend near palm springs at a rest stop say "you'd make more money with the sign saying 'we'll never some back'". when we had a sign saying "just not here" at a rest stop in the middle of the desert up.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Had the worst luck in Florida, though to be honest I shoulda seen that one coming. That entire state needs to sink in the ocean already.


----------



## 0ddity

I've probably said this before on here but, Phoenix, Arizona was the worst hitching experience I've had. Have no desire to go back there at all.


----------



## zephyr23

it also one of the worse places in the country


----------



## wokofshame

Ravenhood said:


> Eventually we made it to Sacramento which was pretty cool.


 
Sac, cool???? No, no and never


----------



## nati

my vote is fuckin nebraska


----------



## JOJO

i tried hitching in Wyoming didn't get one ride haven't tried Kansas yet but I'll let you know in a few days


----------



## vdem1

Arizona, New Jersey, New York, New Mexico


----------



## pigpen

I've seen a lot of people say florida. I've done more hopping than hitching in FL(my native state) but I've had plenty of luck as far as getting a ride goes. been picked up by drunk drivers and senile old dudes, but FL has always shown me love.

If you can't make it through the southeast without getting "stuck" you might need to check yourself and recognize where you are.

Edit: for example, last time I was in florida, we got off our train in Baldwin and made it to Ocala that night. Then after the gathering, went to st.augustine for a week, got a ride to jax(two rides) within an hour and caught out that night.

All of our rides were with working class pickup truck drivers, no rainbow busses or anything.

A good sign is "pickup truck, pick us up!" with a big smiley face with a doobie hangin out it's mouth.


----------



## urchin

Fucking FL. Fuck that place. 

I had to pretty much walk out. One guy who used to travel picked me up but it was only about 20 miles. I was appreciative of course.


----------



## Rob Nothing

So far only hitched through washington, oregon (couldn't have picked an easier place to start), and north california.

I just want to say that sacramento was a rude awakening after oregon. I was stuck there a week. I tried the 49er stop toward SF, hoping to make it to 101, and 4 other ramps along the 5 through the city. Finally heard about a bus out for 5 bucks to SF and took that and then out for another 20 on the same bus. Not a fun time if you aren't prepared. Don't plan to hitch that area again ever if I can help it. And unless I'm hopping out or into roseville, I'd plain rather not set foot in CA again without bringing some money.


----------



## Brett

Florida and Mississippi. Couldn't ask for rides at gas stations, and police were harassing me constantly. Moved maybe a whole 70 miles in a whole day in Florida.


----------



## birdsonthebat

It's only my opinion and my experiences are merely personal anecdotes but hitching anywhere in CONUS is bad and far less safe for hikers than those that pick them up. 
I have a fairly clean cut appearance (no tats, newish shoes, casual attire, usually clean shaven et.c.) And I've mostly only hitched around or near Appalachian trail Towns.
That's the best hitching. I hitched in south Texas and got more rides from the border patrol than others. they were just checking me out tho and getting me out of the area they patrolled. 
Almost every hitch I've ever gotten I wasn't even trying, someone just stopped and offered and a few times I said, nah.
I'm a pedestrian and never in a hurry. I know bad juju is chiming when I feel like I need to be somewhere other than where I can get with my feet.
This old Bastard has drug his ass over 15k miles in less than 8 years on just one step then another then another...
I'd never recommend a woman to stick a thumb out. It's a less safer option than your feet and what's the hurry anyway. Free and easy traveling, hitching, train hopping, squatting, community is along the Towns of the Appalachian trail.


----------



## Ayurveda78

Really any major city sucks, but for a state I would have to say Texas for sure


----------



## skyedreamer

hitching outta az can be interesting... Yuma is the worst though. My ex and I were stuck at an off ramp for a few days. Woulda hopped a train but she was a pussy ass bitch and border patrol are douchebags there. I haven't ever had issues hitching outta Tucson. Had a few cops fuck with me in Phoenix though.


----------



## Wrecked Liberty

The worst for me was UTAH. Im allmost certain its because of the mormon moron religion.


----------



## Endy

Fucking Ohio, mainly because of the prick cops.


----------



## enocifer

Wyoming and Kansas both suck for hitching. The cops'll fuck with you, even arrest you just for trying to get a ride out of their shitty fucking town. I once spent 3 days in this small town in Kansas, just trying to hitch out. Of course, i got stuck in Salinas , CA for 11 days once.... but Cali's generally pretty good about getting rides.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

montana= the reason why im afraid of cars.. and drunk asses driving 70 miles an hour


----------



## autumn

New Jersey. Hitchhiking is completely illegal in NJ so I avoided the police like the plague, but I still got stuck there for FOUR FUCKING DAYS! I had a few good spots, stood in each for a few hours, total 64 hours and not a single person picked me up.


----------



## janktoaster

Utah, definitely.. and New Jersey


----------



## DuHastMich

I've seen quite a few states represented here - personally, based off my experiences dating back to '89, here's how I'd rank any '_Top 5 Worst Hitching States_" list I'd form:

*Utah* - Salt Lake City policemen are rather adamant about getting 'strays' out of town. They told me to leave, and leave quickly. I did not, but luckily found a place to hide out. Provo wasn't much better.
*Missouri* - Although small town deputies are pretty kind, State boys are rather rough on hitchers like myself (because I do tend to get heated up when I feel they're fucking with me without probable cause).
*Montana* - not too bad with city and county folks, but again, State policemen seem to have too much free time.
*Wyoming* - This state was backwards for me each time I passed through. State boys were cool, but county folk outside of Casper were pretty much fuckwads to me.
*Ohio* - Now, between Toledo and Cincinnati was cool for me; however, anywhere down I-80 was rather nightmarish each time I passed through. Maybe Commonwealths feel differently about young greaseballs like I was in '92?
That's just my experiences...each person will have different experiences, but it does seem rather uniform that Utah and New Jersey are not hitcher friendly.


----------



## robbaked

Jersey, by far. Hit or miss in Nevada. Outside Selkirk near Albany.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I only ever rode through Wyoming but had met a lot of great people. Utah definitely suffered from severe mormonism


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Illinois, Ohio, Florida, Alabama


----------



## meathook

i am revising my last post in this thread to declare CALIFORNIA [or at least SoCal] to be the worst state to hitchhike in. this past fall me & the kid i was traveling with hopped into Yermo from Vegas, walked to Barstow, and then it took us 4 days to hitch a ride out, and i was even wearing a dress! made it to Colton, hopped the wrong train [ugh], ended up back in Vegas [NOOOO], hopped back to Yermo, walked back to Barstow, and then hitched at the same spot for another 4 days. Finally we gave up and took a taxi to a truck stop, where we got picked up by some batshit insane GDF folks in an RV that gave us a ride to Mississippi.


----------



## urchin

Ah yes, the Family. Generally they are really nice but they are so into the metaphysical shit it can make being around them a chore. Don't dare to question their statements or they will take huge offense.


----------



## meathook

urchin said:


> Ah yes, the Family. Generally they are really nice but they are so into the metaphysical shit it can make being around them a chore. Don't dare to question their statements or they will take huge offense.


they were on Western Union tour and blatantly didn't care that we had no money for food, dog food, or cigarettes. made us do all the gas jugging, and when we flew a sign or busked we were supposed to give them half of what we made [LOLOLOL]. if i hadn't needed to get to Nola asap, i would_ never_ have taken that ride. ugh.


----------



## smk1620

Idaho texas and Virginia ..... chesterfield Virginia to be exact ..... I woke up in a padded cell ... :/ luckily id only been passed out for like 5 hours and they let me out after another four ... but still


----------



## Deleted member 20

Va does suck 2


----------



## VikingAdventurer

The 
i-10 in general sucks balls. I know that because I'm headed west and I'm stranded in Van Horn, Texas right now.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

And it sucks cuz my newbie road dog is getting a little bit discouraged


----------



## Rhudey

ipoPua said:


> florida's the worst ive had, but ive only done the east coast yet


It took me four days of walking through florida, flying signs , thumbing it before i got a ride, and the ride was only a five minute trip down the road..........


----------



## ZombiePhil

Been in Indiana for 5 days and got one ride (20miles). This state blows donkey balls. 

Best was Minnesota though. 4 nights in a row people let me stay at their houses and meet their families.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly

Florida, Kansas.


----------



## jaysramblin

Illinois sucked pretty bad. Kinda like Connecticut in away. People nowadays can careless about themselves let alone a hitchhiker like me. I had easier time with catching out of Illinois by freight than thumbin' it on the interstate.


----------



## jaysramblin

NMNM said:


> me and my dude had a shitty couple of days in TN. between nash and mempho.


I had similar troubles there. Caught a ride finally by rig all the way to Illinois. Dude let me crash in the cabin bunk over night. That was a blessing.


----------



## Kal

I don't have any problems with Texas the people that I had to deal with where friendly and the cops weren't to bad but it was a tough state to hitch in. Spent most of my time walking. As far as walking on the interstate I don't. Every time that I have walked on the interstate I have had many problems with the hwy patrol.


----------



## jaysramblin

Ive walked six miles in a light mist/drizzle from Huntington West V.A. to Ashland Kentucky on the interstate. It was quite nice in a way....


----------



## meonsaor

ipoPua said:


> florida's the worst ive had, but ive only done the east coast yet


You've had luck in New England? Home for me is in NH and I feel like its fairly difficult to hitch thru and out of NE


----------



## Deleted member 20

meonsaor said:


> You've had luck in New England? Home for me is in NH and I feel like its fairly difficult to hitch thru and out of NE



I have noticed that the closer I am to my home area the harder it is for me to get rides. I swear that drivers can sense that if i dont get a ride that I will just walk the few miles home. Once I get going tho I never have a problem. I have hitched, MA, NH & ME many times (live in New bedford, MA)


----------



## Tude

@highwayman (pssst - at least from Buffalo to Rochester hehe)


----------



## wrkrsunite

Northern cal (im sure this has been said or wrote) around eureka all the way into portland can be so bad, literally waiting in line for the off ramp.


----------



## beentheredoneit

For me being female the hardest is my own home state Oklahoma. The best? Florida or anywhere in the south anyways. The worst? The NE! Anything like NY, NH,ME, MA I think you get the message! The friendliest? I'd have to say NM and AZ


----------



## kokomojoe

Kansas sucked because the interstate was technically private property owned by the state. Like some tollway bs. Indiana i hitched from my hometown of indianapolis to Evansville easy. I have a feeling state roads are better than interstates in indy. Got hassled by cops near interstate 64 i think it was. He told us to walk to the next exit but not on the shoulder, got a truck bed ride immediately while on shoulder since it was impossible to walk anywhere else. Saw the cop looking for us goin eastbound and taking the offramp


----------



## Deleted member 9332

The worst I've ever been in is New Jersey, since hitching is illegal and cops are ASSHOLES there it's hard to get more than 15 miles into that state without getting stuck AS FUCK. I've heard florida is really shit too, but I've never been (and I hope I never have to).


----------



## MirandaLeigh

(province) ONTARIO. People wait days for a ride, it's so long between big cities in Northern Ontario and you can get stuck in the middle of fucking-bumbkin-ville easily. uhg, awful.


----------



## travelingfisher

I've hitchhiked in 47 states of the lower 48 states so from my experience the state of Pa is a bitch and toll roads in general. Best to stick to truck stops for long distances. Safe travels everyone


----------



## Di Cruz31

What about NY? Cause I'm a woman and you know how that can go, trying to avoid things happening.


----------



## Deleted member 9332

Di Cruz31 said:


> What about NY? Cause I'm a woman and you know how that can go, trying to avoid things happening.


No, I'm sorry, as an lgbtq+ trans woman who has traveled around most of the north east new york is one of the safest and least sketchy places to hitch hike possible! There are going to be crazy fucked up people everywhere and im sorry if you've had to deal with that but new york is BEYOND easy to hitch through, at least if you lnow what you're doing.


----------



## Di Cruz31

nanoperception said:


> No, I'm sorry, as an lgbtq+ trans woman who has traveled around most of the north east new york is one of the safest and least sketchy places to hitch hike possible! There are going to be crazy fucked up people everywhere and im sorry if you've had to deal with that but new york is BEYOND easy to hitch through, at least if you lnow what you're doing.


*I haven't done it yet but people keep telling me not to. I just wanted to get opinions on it first before I did. Thank you for your input*


----------



## Rackbone

West Texas: Awesome! 
East Texas: Fuck this im going home.

Honestly, Illinois was BAD. the towns suck, chicagoland is a god damn jungle, and you might get dropped off in Gary.


----------



## Coywolf

Wyoming. It is one of the only states that have tried to outright ban hitchhiking.


----------



## urchin

SIB said:


> Wyoming. It is one of the only states that have tried to outright ban hitchhiking.


It's legal, I believe, to hitch there. I walked the interstate there once going out of Evanston. Notes: the city is nice but sucks for hitching. Don't walk the interstate unless you are prepared for a TREK!


----------



## Coywolf

^Or to be attacked by a grizzly bear. Ya It is legal, but the vote for the measure was really, really close. They tried to ban all forms of ride solicitation.


----------



## Panama Dave

I would have to say Kansas was the worst for me.


----------



## Archon Haz

I see allot a crap about Iowa, Im heading through there in July - any advoce on best rought?


----------



## rooster831

i've seen a lot of people say nebraska

i agree, in my experience i had more people pull over acting like they would give a ride and when u'd get excited and run to the car they'd dip out and i even saw someone laugh as they did it

fuck nebraska


----------



## wrkrsunite

All of them, I don't give a fuck less where it is hitch hiking always blows. Especially the god damn Christians trying to save your eternal soul I a 12 mile ride.


----------



## nivoldoog

SIB said:


> Wyoming. It is one of the only states that have tried to outright ban hitchhiking.



I had some of my best hitch's in Wyoming. Idaho was my worst. Only Mexicans picked me up. I was shocked Mexicans were that far north. Mormons suck


----------



## Mankini

mormonz do suck. i bet they like donald trump. i heard one blasting the sean hannity show in his pickup ::fuckinginbed::


----------



## HoboinaTux

tololol


----------



## WanderLost Radical

Archon Haz said:


> I see allot a crap about Iowa, Im heading through there in July - any advoce on best rought?



I had such a weird experience in Iowa! Getting to Iowa city from MS was super easy! Like... rides in 15 mins. Iowa city to Des Moines really sucked but I lucked out. And then I took the rails out of Des Moines so idk about that


----------



## Daman45

ipoPua said:


> florida's the worst ive had, but ive only done the east coast yet



Hi, I need to get out of Florida. I took a Greyhound once and it was a living nightmare.
Any tips?


----------



## Kal

Said it once and will say it again Ohio sucks


----------



## Johnny Maddox

ipoPua said:


> florida's the worst ive had, but ive only done the east coast yet


NJ the worst, it's illegal.


----------



## Renegade

Pennsylvania for me ..


----------



## LTD 85

Avog0dro said:


> Florida, and West Texas by far, I don't care how cool you are Texas hates you, and FL everyone thinks their shit doesn't stink and the whole state is owned by Yuppie Snow birds from MI, that hate street-cats because they have to put up with Detroit, Save yourself time and heartache and stay out of these spots unless you have a hotshot through. Bama and midwest get a bad-rap, just don't where skinny jeans through those spots and you won't get harassed. Long as you don't get off the main roads in the south east and mid-west. You shouldn't have to many problems


yes, i had serious issues in the panhandle with police, and i did have issues in Texas over the yrs but Orange Texas police are no fcking joke, they hate...


----------



## LTD 85

iHaveRabiez said:


> I've heard a lot of bad shit about hitching in Indiana, although never have myself. Nothin' but rednecks and thugs here as well. I actually just saw a traveler about 2 weeks ago getting harassed by the pigs, I think he was by himself too, and that asshole still called for back-up. It was definitely a bad spot though.. right by a state police post and shit. I didn't stick around to see what happened, but I wish I could have got there before the cops did, I would've at least taken him to a better exit.


My experience: i local hitchhiked indiana with very little gear and some issues with cops, the people were nice, i never waited long on more than 30 trips, (i like visiting parks). im older and clean cut so mayb that helped. The cops have tried to intimidate me, i simply stand in grass and not on shoulder and they have not arrested me yet..happy travels


----------



## Renegade

LTD 85 said:


> yes, i had serious issues in the panhandle with police, and i did have issues in Texas over the yrs but Orange Texas police are no fcking joke, they hate...



Yeah im from south Florida. Do your self a favor and hop on a mega bus..dont hitch there its hell.. you can get tickets from south florida to Atlanta and mobile al for 10 to 15 dollars if u buy a little in advance.. my last time getting out of her i paided 25 dollars for a mega bus ticket to Alabama from Fort Lauderdale.. a small price to pay to get out of that shithole to somewhere hitchable


----------



## LTD 85

Wrecked Liberty said:


> The worst for me was UTAH. Im allmost certain its because of the mormon moron religion.


http://lebus.com/pickup-locations/....ive been visiting SLC since 85. ive only hitched there a few times. The link i left will help to get to wendover Nev. 22.00. Free drink, buffet, 7dollar freeplay. ive never had an issue in wendover and the rides have always came fast, going west or east. We used to catch out in SLC as the trains slows to go around corner, they put fence up but ive still caught out on corner. It seems the newer generation is catching out of Ogden for some reason. i think because the train stops in Ogden. If your going east into wyoming they have had a no tolerance hitchhike policy that was changed in court in i think 2013 but the cops dont like change, stand your ground, mayb move to grass...i try very hard not to hh Utah.


----------



## nivoldoog

Wyoming treating me well. Love the state. People.... ehhh


----------



## beersalt

Ohio!! Was stuck at a rest stop I protests to no mean being dropped off in, was stuck there for 2 days till an awesome guy in a Red Cross truck picked us up and let us ride


----------



## paterdot

Kim Chee said:


> I'll second Utah.
> Hitchhiking also sucks in Wa. state


I had it easy in Washington. Other than the stretch between hood river -Pendleton


----------



## pewpew

The panhandle of Oklahoma was probably my worst experience, mostly cow trucks and not a lot of traffic flow around there, really pretty much most of the state i had a hard time but the pan handle part was the absolute worst.


----------



## paterdot

Blackout said:


> every were
> i really hate hitch hikeing but you have to do it
> texas sucks to hitch NM,GA,AL,LA,FL,KT,OHIO,CO
> i try to ride trains much as possible i look like shit and smell
> people tend to get scared of me they see my tats and dont want me in there car
> one time i held a sighn up that said hail satan 666 and it worked


I would pick you up any day


----------



## benton

Nebraska was the toughest for me to get rides in.

Louisiana was the worst as far as the experience but I got rides


----------



## tennesseejed

Ohio and texas. Awful. I have no reason to go back to either place.


----------



## marmar

All who say all those states.. probably hav never hitched in new Jersey!!


----------



## tennesseejed

marmar said:


> All who say all those states.. probably hav never hitched in new Jersey!!




Wouldn't even consider it!


----------



## marmar

tennesseejed said:


> Wouldn't even consider it!


 Certainly a good choice not to.


----------



## THEOEHT

Southern idaho was pretty bad. we got a ride from yellowstone to some small town in south idaho. it was a sunday and very mormon so there were no stores open to fill up water or get food, even though we had some cash. after using our brains a bit, we realized that the mormon church was the only place to get h2O. the minister was friendly and gave us a bunch of water bottles. we walked down the road a bit and tried to hitch for about 12 hours. no one stopped for us until the evening when the mormon minister pulled up and gave us some home made bread and elk meat. he said that no one in the town drives any distance and since it wasnt on a major highway we might not have much luck. we called it a night and slept in a park, got chased by sprinklers a few times. in the morning we met an old guy heading to idaho falls in the opposite direction we were heading. we took the ride anyway and tried our luck there. we tried to hitch out of idaho falls for a while, no luck. we ran into some jugallos who have been stuck trying to hitch out for 4 days. we caved in eventually and took the salt lake express to nampa and hitched to oregon pretty easilly from there


----------



## Deleted member 15860

Oklahoma! Super unfriendly. The second we got over the border to Texas, people were much friendlier!


----------



## Kevin Stephens

Florida and Kansas: Florida won't let you walk on its interstates, and Kansas won't let you walk on the interstate, state why, or county road period. it took me over a week of walking on us 1 from Jacksonville to Daytona Beach, not a single ride. I was stranded in Salina, KS for over two weeks until a school bus full of rainbows gave me a ride out of a KOA campground to Boulder, those "amoral hippies" showed me more kindness than any of those good country folk.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

marmar said:


> All who say all those states.. probably hav never hitched in new Jersey!!



True but part of that is due to the fact that public transportation goes everywhere, so it looks extremely out of the ordinary to hitchhike there. My ignorant ass hitchhiked through New York City twice before I figured out how to ride public transportation. They don't have that where I'm from.


----------



## Kevin Stephens

florida has it for a lot but not the stretch I did and its close to nonexistent in Kansas


----------



## beersalt

Arkansas, and VA. Nobody from those states will pick you the fuck up. All my rides were from people out of state, or just moved there*


----------



## Goldenvoid

All of southern part of I DA HOE. But way north in the Panhandle no problem. Screw Pocatello


----------



## stormrider66

Texas...especially along I-10. I was stuck at the Flying J on the east side of San Antonio for 4 days, and the only place I could get a ride to going remotely west was Eagle Pass. Needless to say if you don't speak spanish in that border town, you're pretty much fucked....took me 5 days to get a ride outta there...wound up going to Brookshire...a little bit west of Houston....3 days there, and someone hooked me up with a bus ticket to El Paso....tho I was told they'd pay for a ticket anywhere I wanted to go....I should've gone for Santa Cruz, but now I'm glad I didn't. 3 days in Hell Paso at the Flying J by the New Mexico state line. Also the I-10 corridor across NM and AZ is a royal bitch. Been here in Ripon, Cali for 2 days now...no luck yet...hopefully I'll get out in the morning.


----------



## RottonCotton

20 years on the road ! Amarillo Texas wins to embrace the suck favor . 

Tallahassee for second Nebraska for the follow up . 

Easiest state to hitch ? Alabama and Tennessee yehawwww mothafucka


----------



## stormrider66

paterdot said:


> I had it easy in Washington. Other than the stretch between hood river -Pendleton


Gotta be careful in Wa state...cops are assholes, and it has been illegal to hitch there for a long time. If they want to be real assholios, they'll lock you up for 30 days.


----------



## caffine addict

I would say the entire interstate 5 in oregon 

(And also avoid Medford, it has junkies, and gang members) (I'm planning to gtfo of medford soon)


----------



## Ghoul

I was in Wyoming and didn't catch a ride for 5 days, so I'm gonna cast my vote for Wyoming


----------



## BrianC503

florida


----------



## rusty

Fuck florida and fuck ohio. Im from new england and have caught rides pretty quickly around here. Pheonix is right, do not hitch on the interstate, cops will stop u anywhere but they take hitchin on the highway pretty serious. Ive also not have any luck at "rest stops" been kicked out of them pretty quickly.


----------



## Pcdhitch

Oklahoma Without a Fucking Doubt...... Worst spange.... No Rides.... Turnpike.... I avoid it like the plague


----------



## Ezra Fyre

People saying Nebraska, Ohio, etc. There's a trick to hitching through the heartland... You need a gas can. 
Seriously.
If you've got a gas can nearly anyone will pick you up! Nobody likes to run outta gas, so the folk are conscientious like that. Without one, well, you're just a hitchhiker and they don't like to encourage that. Gas can means you're going somewhere!


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Ezra Fyre said:


> People saying Nebraska, Ohio, etc. There's a trick to hitching through the heartland... You need a gas can.
> Seriously.
> If you've got a gas can nearly anyone will pick you up! Nobody likes to run outta gas, so the folk are conscientious like that. Without one, well, you're just a hitchhiker and they don't like to encourage that. Gas can means you're going somewhere!



I once read a biography about Hunter S. Thompson that included photos, and one of the things that I found the most fascinating was when he converted an old metal gas can into a suitcase, and used that to hitchhike around the country.


----------



## SoloDrifter1980

Iowa and Nebraska by far but there's many State's I haven't been yet


----------



## beersalt

Hitching Montana was bullshit.
Literally walked 25 miles on the interstate without one person stopping in the middle of summer... Almost ran outta food and water. Shit was fucked. Didn't get one ride from a person that was actually from MT. All out of staters..


----------



## AAAutin

dumpsternavel said:


> Almost ran outta food and water.



I actually ran out of water—_twice_—walking 94 in Montana.

The first time, it was early evening, and I got off the interstate to walk the three miles to the nearest gas station. As I was chilling under the overpass, a couple in an RV kicked down a gallon. I started heading toward the gas station for another, but decided I'd rather get back on the interstate and make miles. Bad move.

Early the next day, I was already down to a quarter-gallon. By the time it hit 115° in the noonday sun, I was long out and cramping up badly. I could only walk for about ten minutes without resting. Luckily, I happened to spy some cardboard blown into the freeway fencing. I pulled out my trusty marker and made up a sign reading "WATER." It took another ten minutes of walking with that sign for a trucker to pull over and leave a couple bottles of Gatorade and a _grip_ of water along the shoulder ahead of me. I have never pounded anything quicker—I must have downed four 16 oz. bottles of water in 45 seconds flat. (So quickly, in fact, that I briefly went blind.)

STILL BEATS WYOMING, THOUGH.


----------



## Gwasher

Georgia for sure. Not so much the daytime but at night is when all the tweakers come out. If you hate small talk but get picked up by one of these fuckers, youre screwed.


----------



## beersalt

@AAAutin fuck man, that shit sounds rough. Asshole montanans! The only other state I got worried about water while hitching was New Mexico..


----------



## Ezra Fyre

AAAutin said:


> I actually ran out of water—_twice_—walking 94 in Montana.
> 
> The first time, it was early evening, and I got off the interstate to walk the three miles to the nearest gas station. As I was chilling under the overpass, a couple in an RV kicked down a gallon. I started heading toward the gas station for another, but decided I'd rather get back on the interstate and make miles. Bad move.
> 
> Early the next day, I was already down to a quarter-gallon. By the time Luckily, I happened to spy some cardboard blown into the freeway fencing. I pulled out my trusty marker and made up a sign reading "WATER." It took another ten minutes of walking with that sign for a trucker to pul
> 
> 
> AAAutin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, I happened to spy some cardboard blown into the freeway fencing. I pulled out my trusty marker and made up a sign reading "WATER." It took another ten minutes of walking with that sign for a trucker to pull over and leave a couple bottles of Gatorade and a _grip_ of water along the shoulder ahead of me. I have never pounded anything quicker—I must have downed four 16 oz. bottles of water in 45 seconds flat. (So quickly, in fact, that I briefly went blind.)
> QUOTE]
> 
> GENIUS! Way to utilize your trusty marker!!
Click to expand...


----------



## DaveAmbrose

40 Hands said:


> So my experiences in long distance hitching with strangers isnt that long yet (but my how thats rapidly changing). Either or ive been told kansas is one of the hardest places to get through and its almost worth going north to nebraska. Any input advice stories or side effects are welcome. I think this should be a good thread to add to the bunch.


Florida really sucks


----------



## cheerniki

Texas, I am in the middle of no where Texas. I think I am near Plemons TX. I can't even tell!


----------



## R3d

Indiana! Got the cops called on me twice by truck stop employees.


----------



## FreeAndAll

bryanpaul said:


> the strech of I-10 in florida between jacksonville and pensacola sux..... not a whole lot of anything along that route.....just podunk towns and people in general seem sick of seeing hitchhikers and tramps....


Agreed. The entire armpit is not very friendly lol.


----------



## waywardonward

40 Hands said:


> So my experiences in long distance hitching with strangers isnt that long yet (but my how thats rapidly changing). Either or ive been told kansas is one of the hardest places to get through and its almost worth going north to nebraska. Any input advice stories or side effects are welcome. I think this should be a good thread to add to the bunch.


wyoming, or ohio


----------



## Ceed

Nebraska


----------



## Hot Rail

Iowa avoid it


----------



## JeHops

Florida. Hot, and the drivers suck


----------



## Deleted member 29173

Bad luck with cops for me in Idaho. Had 3 cops, including a sergeant, tell me its 100 percent illegal to hitchhike in the state of Idaho. However, you can walk on the interstate so that's cool!

Central Massachusetts had the most unfriendly people and long waits in my experience. Western Mass might as well be a whole nother state though. One guy told me "Yeah, Western Mass is basically Vermont."


----------



## AJBird

You might have more luck near the panhandle but SF is a dead end. people are cold and the streets are scalding hot. cops arent too keen on scruffy looking travelers either as they wouldn't want you scaring off the tourists :/


----------



## dtlight

Went through WV to the U.P. a short while ago, and parts of Ohio were definitely some of the worst experiences I've had yet.


----------



## eyeballstoentrails

Arizona. I lived there for a while as a younger teen and I have friends who've had to hitchhike through there. It's ridiculously hot, even sometimes in winter, and people hardly ever pick you up. I've seen a lot of people get stuck for days or weeks at a time.

Though, this was in the Phoenix area, so maybe different cities are better. I wouldn't personally risk it.


----------



## thejword

i agree with those saying utah. also, i get hassled everytime i go through new jersey.


----------



## julianface

I've had the worst time on the busier roads or trying to get out of big cities. Copenhagen was the worst. The more obscure the road the better cause people feel more personal responsibility to help rather than thinking someone else will help you out


----------



## stove

The cops around Albany, NY are the most consistently shitty, but for overall state I'd say Ohio- You can see it in the driver's faces, nobody wants to be there.


----------



## Tony G

BrerBear said:


> Definitely true! I’ve hiked from Georgia to Maine & from Mexico to Canada twice via the Pacific Crest & Rockies...no State was as difficult as Florida when it came to hitchhiking.
> 
> 99% of folks don’t even know about the Florida Trail & they think anyone hitch hiking is a tweaker or a criminal. You add in all the transplants and tourists, they will never help you. The only people who would give me hitches, were younger workers who sympathized with my plight & happened to be on the way home from work.


Florida sucks but Tennessee was the worst miles of road with nothing on it and nobody wanted to stop luckily for me i know how to hop trains


----------



## knifemellow

Washington


----------



## Tony G

knifemellow said:


> Washington


Washington isnt that bad but if your in the boons your basically stranded


----------



## The Hiker

Eastern oregon sucked


----------



## Warboy

I'mma say your bible thumping southern states will give ya the most hate. stay safe


----------



## BillyOtea

I'm genuinely surprised by how much I see Utah in this thread. I regularly hitch through there when weather permits, but most def stay the fuck away from the entire Salt Lake metro area. The bottom 2/3rds of the state are legit. You will get rides from the police though and occasionally there's a somewhat dickhead sheriff, nothing like the douchebags in Ohio though.


----------



## AlexKnoch

My longest wait ever was in Lincoln, Nebraska. I waited for 3 days before I got a ride. Everywhere else has been pretty quick. 

In Iowa, I was able to get a few rides from police officers who would bring me to the next town over and get me another ride with those officers. The last officer that gave me a ride also picked up another hitchhiker and she even bought us a hotel room for the night.


----------



## Abelincoln4president2024

Longest wait time was Winnemucca,NV. 8 hours. Carry a guitar and never wait long. Safe travels frens


----------



## Zachswonderland

40 Hands said:


> So my experiences in long distance hitching with strangers isnt that long yet (but my how thats rapidly changing). Either or ive been told kansas is one of the hardest places to get through and its almost worth going north to nebraska. Any input advice stories or side effects are welcome. I think this should be a good thread to add to the bunch.



Alabama for sure


----------



## Zippy Blamo

Connecticut was pretty rough on my go-through, was hitching the east coast around 2003-2004


----------

